# Dandruff?



## Iwantgoats (May 2, 2011)

Hello all, doing hooves and grooming over the weekend and noticed my whether has his winter coat falling out.  While brushing it appeared he had flakes all over!  When I lifted his hair, I noticed that his skin is falling off!  Sort of like a case of really dry skin.  Is that pretty much what it is or can it be lice or something?  I was looking for something moving but did not see anything.  How should I treat or should I treat?  Maybe as his coat comes out it will clear up as new coat comes in?  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## chandasue (May 2, 2011)

I haven't dealt with lice YET but if you aren't seeing crawlies then I'd think it's just dry skin. One of mine had a very thick coat this year and while she was shedding she had dander underneath although not big flakes. I just brushed her a lot for a week to get the undercoat off and the dander issue went with it.


----------



## PattySh (May 2, 2011)

My buck had a little of the dandruffy stuff this weekend. I shaved him down and brushed him really good and it came out. I sprayed him down with Micoteck spray (sold for horses). It will kill bacteria, fungus etc. Works awesome. I use it on my horses, cows, goats and dogs.


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

All good advice so far.

Here are some pictures for goat lice 

IF it's lice then I've found the best treatment is Ivomec (ivermectin) 1%.
There are 2 ways to give it:
Orally at a rate of 1 ml / cc per 25-30 # of goat repeat in 10-14 days then again in 10-14 days
OR
Injection at a rate of 1 ml / cc per 100 # given SQ of goat repeat in 10-14 days...this is very painful and stings like a dickens...they will react as such but it only last a couple of minutes.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

My 9 month old doeling has had some dry skin/dandruffy stuff on her legs this spring. No hint lice since I dusted with Y-Tex Python Dust, and I only dusted them once back in November.   Speaks volumes for the product in my honest opinion.

ETA(Edited To Add): My suggestion for the dry skin is to shave, then brush gently, but really well. Then put her in the stanchion(milking stand). With her on the stand, rub her down with Mane & Tail Conditioner.  Rub it in, like you would with lotion on your own skin. Once you can't get any more to be absorbed in her skin, rub her off with a rag towel and let her off the stanchion.

Also, make sure she is getting PLENTY of fresh water & if you don't have one already, provide your goats with a white salt block.  If even slight dehydration has gone on long enough, it could be the issue, and the salt will help her retain more water.


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> My 9 month old doeling has had some dry skin/dandruffy stuff on her legs this spring. No hint lice since I dusted with Y-Tex Python Dust, and I only dusted them once back in November.   Speaks volumes for the product in my honest opinion.


If you only had to dust once and you didn't see the creepy crawlies then I'm really guessing that it wasn't lice and just as you said dry / dandruff stuff.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, trust me, back in November all 5 of them had lice! I saw them moving around in their coats. I should have put more of a space between the two sentences. :/ sorry, Emily.  Within 24 hrs of putting the Python Dust on them(back of head to base of tail - as directed on the package), all the lice were dead! I never saw them back on the goats, still haven't.  Now, I DID dust the entire barn 1/4 inch thick, topped with sand and "fresh" straw.... but the goats themselves never needed a second dusting.

Cali has only developed the dry patches on her legs in the last couple of months.


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious, as I've never used Python dust, does it contain DE?  If so maybe the eggs were "scratched and dried"...and therefore couldn't hatch?...just a thought...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the product:
http://www.y-tex.com/pythondust.html


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This information on their MSDS is enough for me to refrain from use:
_Wear clean, protective clothing: long-sleeved coveralls or uniforms, rubber goves, goggles and dust mask.
Shovel waste into metal or fibreboard drums. Avoid prolonged or repeated breathing of powder dust.
Wash thoroughly with soap & water after handling & before eating or smoking. Do not contaminate food, feedstuffs or water. This product is toxic to fish and aquatic invertebrates_

While I am not opposed to using chemicals, I try to steer clear of those that suggest that you wear that much protection just to use.

I'll stick with Ivomec.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same PPE is suggested for use with DE & fiberglass insulation as well... it is just because of how fine the dust is... which is why most people suggest dusting out in the open, like in a field.
Breathing it in can clog up the lungs, and if it gets on the skin, it can cause a rash(like if you get insulation on your skin).  It actually has the EPA's safest rating.   AND, it is the only insecticide safe for use on newborns & lactating cattle, that has NO withdrawl time!!


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying...but if I'm fully protected I'm still putting that stuff all over my goats and I spend a lot of time "loving" my goats...so what I'm supposed to got out in full gear for several days just to spend time with my babies?  Besides if you were goggles or a mask of any kind around my buck, he's ready to take "you out!"

I prefer not to use things that require so much protective gear when there are other options available to me...that's my choice for my farm.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't use anything when dusting except for the gloves... and I gave it 2 days before really loving on them.... other than facial and brisket scritches(no powder on these areas. On the 3rd day, I broke out my pet brush(pin things on one side, bristles on the other) and gave them a GOOD brushing until there was no more visible dust coming out of their coats.  I have had no ill side effec effec effects from it either!  Sorry, I couldn't resist!  Seriously, it is the same "warning" they put on all sorts of items nowadays to prevent lawsuits in case someone is dumb enough to dust in an unventilated area without wearing something over their face. It is safe enough for use on newborns who mouth EVERYTHING, so it really isn't that toxic... they are just covering their butts. 

I completely agree... we each have our own preferences, and I am not at all trying to push you into using it, just explaining why that is on the label.
We thought about going the all natural route, but when it comes to lice, we wanted them *GONE!*


----------

